# barnett magnum band is it too big for me?



## gonene1 (May 24, 2015)

hi i am new to slingshots, but when i was young i had a black widow slingshot.

years had passed i am now almost 43 years old and i found the old slingshot at my parents house bandless.

I ordered a pair of barnett magnum (red) bands and 9.5mm ammo , watched every bill hays videos and started shooting.

I got many shots flying in weird directions, and some very accurate.

many of the shots that i was sure are going to be bulls eye got flying away to a totally different place from where i aimed it. (even 2 meters off target) .

so i went back to the how to shoot videos and also watched Charles videos at http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23909-how-to-avoid-fork-and-hand-hits/

I immediately understood that the problem it with my pouch grip.

I made the proper adjustments and got much much more accurate.

the price was pain in my fingers.

I am a big man and very tall, my draw length must be longer as well.

holding the ball itself feels like pressing on a nail by now.

at every practice , after 20 shots i start to get some shots that slip away before i want to release them, and after 30 shots my grip is back to in front of the ball , and accuracy down the drain.

could it be because of the bands?

will lighter bands put less pressure on my fingers?

maybe the ammo 9.5mm ( 3/8") is too small and for a beginner a larger ball will be better?

The pouch on the barnett magnum also looks huge , should i cut it smaller or put a center hole in it? (will that help ease off the pressure pain)

maybe Dankung mechanical release can help?

or is it just beginner's pain and my fingers will adjust after some weeks of practice?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Your pouch is too big, your tubes are too stout, and your ammo is too small for that combo. Spend a few buck and get a more suitable rig. Check the offerings from our Vendors. You should be able to find a light pull slingshot that will handle 3/8 steel well for about $30.00. For getting back into the game, go for functionality. Buy bling after you get past the frame hit stage. Good luck!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

There are instructions on this forum for attaching flat bands to commercial tube shooters and you can get a set or two of bands with pouch from Simple Shot at very reasonable prices.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Those tubes are to heavy for the ammo . Take rest and go with a lighter band set . I does't take much latex to move 3/8 " ammo . You can mount flat bands on that frame .


----------



## gonene1 (May 24, 2015)

Thanks for your comments.

Actually about two weeks ago, even before I received the magnum bands , I already ordered another slingshot which has an arm rest and uses double bands.

it is called Eagle Of Sniper G7 , it was shipped from china so i guess that I have another couple of weeks to wait for it to arrive.

I think it should come with three sets of bands, two of one kind and one of another kind.

I hope it would change things a bit...

My considerations where the arm rest of course, but also the fact that it has sights and easy to attach the tubes to the frame.

I did not order a slingshot that uses flat bands because it looked more complicated to attach the bands to it.

I did think of getting "tube master" from Bill Hays or Jorg Sprave's Cougar or panther all of which uses easy to attach tubes...

BUT

I thought that it will be best to go with a slingshot that has an arm rest.

I hope that I chose well because the one that I ordered (EOS G7) was about $70

now after reading the comments that you have left me I might just get some flat bands and test them with the black widow.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

You might want to see about buying some tube while your at it. Chinese tubes tend to be rather short.


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

Don't be afraid of flats. They are easier to tie than it looks! A+ slingshots used to sell a starter kit of theraband gold. Once you've tried them, you'll never look back :koolaid:


----------



## gonene1 (May 24, 2015)

Well the eagle of sniper arrived today (earlier then expected)

The slingshot itself feels like it is really well made and high quality.

The bands are really short, i could not draw them even to my cheekbone , the best i could do is stretch them to max and rest my wrist on my lower jaw .

I shot some targets with it, and even though the bends length was awful i could get my shots more accurate.

I attach a photo of a typical target shooting with the black widow VS. the new EOS G7.

all shots where made from about 7 meters from the target, i know it seems like a very shot distance but if i go 10m or more then in this stage many shots are out of the paper itself , so 7m is a good start for me.










I am very happy with the G7, I gained more accuracy , but I'll have to buy some longer bands, at least 50% longer.

does anyone know where can i buy LONG Chinese style bands (with a 6mm ball frame attachment) ???


----------



## gonene1 (May 24, 2015)

I went back to my black widow with the magnum set.

I shot a potting cup (smaller then a soda can) and could hit it again and again and again , something i could not do before.


----------

